# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  New Hanwei High Alloy Steel swords; some thoughts

## Alex Oster

It's been a long time since I participated here, but I'm back with some thoughts on these new swords.

I'm not going to bring up the steel itself (I don't want to discuss that here now), but what I wanted to share was my thoughts on the way they were presented/fitted.

I am in love with O-Kissaki and Bo-Hi... If I could get them both I would be in love... However the end result 25th anniversary Shinto changed and gave us standard kissaki. Color me sad...

I love the Bamboo mat Koshire too! But we lose everything I wanted in the blade geometry.

Then I see O-Kissaki in the Lion dog! But the fitting are dull and boring...

Damn you Hanwei! Why must you taunt me so!!!

So, since I don't feel like blowing $2k on the Paper Crane Katana, I'm going to be forced to buy both the lion dog AND the bamboo mat just to swap fittings and resell one. :\

Anyone else feel this way or maybe the exact opposite (and want to buy the refitted one from me?  :Big Grin:  )

I also have noticed the Dynasty Forge sword's Tsuka... I'm impressed that they captured the curves and waist of traditional nihonto... Hanwei could learn something from them! (Or from actual pieces I guess, lol)

Anyway, these new swords brought me back to the forums.

----------


## J. Bouthner

I think hanwei was afraid to go to outside the box because they are more interested in seeing how well the new steel sells (performs).  I would prefer a little bit wider blade larger kissaki and larger tsuba with a 12" handle.  But that's just me.  I prefer to buy DF since there fittings go better with japanese fittings.  Hanwei tends to look a bit odd with a japanese made tsuba and if you want new fuchi/kashira you have to redesign or completely remake the tsuka.  JMHO

----------

